# Questions about potential purchase.. 1991 Audi 100



## Salrocco (May 29, 2006)

Hey everyone not so familiar with the audi's but have been into the vw's for a while now. Im currently in the market for some quattro goodness for the winter and there is a local car around here that is listed as a 1991 Audi 100 4cyl. 
My question is.. 
I tried to do my research on the platform of the engine/model of the car and cant really seem to find if the 100 was actually made in 1991 with the 4cyl engine? Could he have it listed wrong and it be a 200? Im uncertain and i feel the owner of the car is too. Havent taken a look at it in person but any info on the Engine and drivetrain of the 1991 audi 100's would be helpful thanks a lot. - salrocco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by Salrocco at 8:24 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Questions about potential purchase.. 1991 Audi 100 (Salrocco)*

Audi 100's and 200 where great cars. BUT never came to canada/us with a 4cly engine.. Only in europe and only in the 100 model. In canada/us all 200 and 100's was 5cyl. There great engines and last long!


----------



## Salrocco (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Questions about potential purchase.. 1991 Audi 100 (Tdotdub)*

Thats what i thought the guy had it listed as a 4cyl.. I didnt think it was.. Did they make a 20v 5cyl in 91? Im hoping thats what it is


----------



## Tdotdub (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Questions about potential purchase.. 1991 Audi 100 (Salrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salrocco* »_Thats what i thought the guy had it listed as a 4cyl.. I didnt think it was.. Did they make a 20v 5cyl in 91? Im hoping thats what it is









Yes and no... Yes they did.. But no its not..cuz the famous 20vt only came in the audi 200's and they have wider fenders


----------

